# Koi fangen



## senator20_2000 (8. Aug. 2015)

Ich brächte mal n paar wirklich gute tips wie man kois fangen kann,  ich hab von einem bekannten 5x 3cm große kois bekommen, naja wir hatten mit etwas verlust gerechnet,  aber nix da,  die 5 stück sind nun nach 4 monaten ca 12-14 groß.  Da mein teich ja nicht zu groß ist müssen 4 davon umziehen, der erste war schnell gefangen,  aber nun wie üblich,  ich brauch mich nur mitm kescher in "sicht weite" vom teich hinstellen schon sind alle weg. Beim Aquarium kann man ja mal das wasser ablassen um die Bewegungsfreiheit einzuschränken,  aber beim teich geht das schlecht....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Aug. 2015)

Hi,

per Angel, Wurm und Schonhaken

MfG frank


----------



## senator20_2000 (8. Aug. 2015)

Na toll hab aber keinen angelschein und ne urlauberangelerlaubnis gibts in Sachsen nicht....


----------



## pema (8. Aug. 2015)

Meine __ Moderlieschen haben das auch sehr schnell kapiert. Also: Zwischenhälterungsbecken anlegen (bei mir war es die Regentonne mit Pumpe und Sprudelstein drin) und dann immer mind. einen Tag Abstand zwischen den Fangaktionen halten. Wenn du einen hast - gut. Dann Pause einlegen bis zum nächsten Tag.
Da es ja nur um 4 Fische geht (...soll denn der eine Koi ganz alleine bleiben,  dann doch besser alle Koi raus...) , wäre das eine Aktion von vielleicht einer Woche.
petra


----------



## samorai (8. Aug. 2015)

Hallo!
Größeren Kescher nehmen, Fische bemerken den "Wasserschwall"!
Nachts oder wenn es dunkel ist mit Taschenlampe.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Ansaj (8. Aug. 2015)

senator20_2000 schrieb:


> Beim Aquarium kann man ja mal das wasser ablassen um die Bewegungsfreiheit einzuschränken, aber beim teich geht das schlecht....



Hallo,
bei 5000 l sollte es doch machbar sein etwas Wasser abzulassen (machst du beim Teilwasserwechsel doch auch). Es muss ja nicht alles abgelassen werden, etwas würde ja schon reichen, damit die Fische sich weniger verstecken können. Du könntest auch eine Reuse oder __ Senke kaufen, aber auch da werden sie sich dran gewöhnen und dann musst du erstmal wieder abwarten.
Ich finde es gut, dass du erkannt hast, dass dein Teich zu klein für Kois ist. Aber wie Petra schon geschrieben hat: bitte gib alle ab. Kois sind keine Einzelgänger.
Und wenn du dir Gedanken um einen anderen Besatz machst, frag vorher hier nach. 5000l ist recht wenig und auch nicht unbedingt toll für Goldfische.

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## senator20_2000 (9. Aug. 2015)

Danke für eure tips,  ne stunde nachdem ich dei frage gepostet hatte kahm n kumpel mit ner reuse,  dann gings fix.... 

Ich hab mir lange gedanken gemacht,  ob ich sowas überhaupt frage,  da ich schon die Belehrungen kois und 5000L befürchtet hab,  mein teich ist nun mal rechteckig wo die kois schwimmen können,  dazu ist noch ein großer pflanzenfilter und zusätzlich n großer filter.  Zum weiteren besatz hab ich doch nichts gesagt,  also woher die Annahme das der koi dann alleine ist? Wenn man jungtiere nimmt ist es doch klar das man dann mit der zeit selektiert,  oder? 
@Ansaj schau mal seit wann ich hier im forum unterwegs bin, ich spar mir halt viele zweifelhafte Beiträge und lese lieber....


----------



## Olli.P (9. Aug. 2015)

Hi,



senator20_2000 schrieb:


> Wenn man jungtiere nimmt ist es doch klar das man dann mit der zeit selektiert, oder?



Nö, das würde ich so nicht stehen lassen wollen. 

Ich kaufe oder nehme, auch wenn ich sie geschenkt bekomme, nur Tiere mit dir mir persönlich gefallen und _*die*_ bleiben dann auch in meinem Teich!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Aug. 2015)

senator20_2000 schrieb:


> Na toll hab aber keinen angelschein ...



zum rausfangen von Fischen im eigenen Gartenteich auf den eigenen eingefriedeten Privatgrundstück ist auch kein Jahresfischeischein nötig

vielleicht haste ja den einen oder anderen Angler im Bekanntenkreis

MfG Frank


----------



## Ansaj (9. Aug. 2015)

Hi Senator20_2000,

du hast also noch mehr Kois außer den (ehemals) 5 Jungtieren von deinem Bekannten? Sind wir Hellseher? Das geht werder aus deiner Fragestellung noch aus deinem Profil hervor. Und wenn du mit deinem weiteren Besatz nur die 4 __ Shubunkin aus deiner Profilinformation meinst, so ist der vebliebene Koi jezt eben doch "allein" - Goldfische sind nun mal keine Kois.



senator20_2000 schrieb:


> mein teich ist nun mal rechteckig wo die kois schwimmen können



Hühnerkäfige in der Massentierhaltung sind auch rechteckig!

- Ansaj


----------

